# New mineral makeup from Mary Kay and Iman...link inside



## mekaboo (Dec 29, 2007)

I wanna try them both. They look interesting.


iman

Mary KayÂ Mineral Powder Foundation and Brush Set


----------



## braidey (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to try Iman's but I think I will pass on Mary Kay's.  
Mary Kay foundations and powders don't flatter dark skin WOC IMO


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

I want it


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, the Iman looks especially appealing.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 21, 2008)

I sure wish Iman's line was more readily available.  I'm still finding it difficult to locate.  It's not anywhere where I live.


----------



## saj20052006 (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I want to try Iman's but I think I will pass on Mary Kay's.  
Mary Kay foundations and powders don't flatter dark skin WOC IMO_

 
I agree.  I've tried them in the past and they made be look dull and cakey.


----------

